
Say it Like Me – record pronunciation of your name to help others say it right - omidfi
https://sayitlike.me
======
gus_massa
If YOU made this project and WE can test it, then you can add "Show HN" to the
title. It encourages the users to provide feedback. More info:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Some feedback:

Perhaps you can add also a registration by email and facebbok.

I picked a random user, and the volume was too low, perhaps you can autoadjust
the volume. (add a volume button?)

In that user, the initial part of the recording is a "click". Is it possible
to cut the initial/final part? (Some minimal edition?)

Do you have a maximal recording time? A link to report abuse?

~~~
omidfi
Thank you :)

For the Show HN part, I didn't know about it.

\- should be easy to add. \- browser API for audio is still not the best it
can be, even getting the simple recording to work was very difficult. But I'll
look into this too. \- Yes recording will stop after 10 seconds. I can add a
note. \- No but it's needed, I'll add the report abuse button.

------
omidfi
Built with react, node. Available on GitHub.

